# No BOTTLE!!!



## JPcrew109 (Jul 6, 2006)

OK we were doing Guys and Dolls... It was in Havana scene when Sarah hits a featured dancer with a glass bottle on the head for fooling around with Sky masterson. When the dancer got hit by the bottle is falls to the ground. Well the bar was on stage with a glass like bottle (not sure of what the name is exactly, but it used for theatre and breaks easily when hit against something and is NOT glass, its sorta like a plastic..) anayway, well the bar was on stage and teh glass bottle fell on the ground and shattered. Well one smart actor danced of stage to tell everyone. We were all in panic, the closet that had about 15 other bottles was ofcourse locked... we were all running about crazy. So then the set crew cheif had teh idea of sarah throwing water on the featured dancer. So thats what we did. It looked so bad. The feature dancer did not know what was going on so she was waiting for the bottle to get smashed on her head...but instead it was water. she fell to the ground when the water hit her and idk why the audience inhaled quickly its was a surprise... It looked TERRIBLE!!! So honestly would someone fall to the ground by getting git with water? NO!! a glass bottle? YES!!


----------



## Radman (Jul 6, 2006)

Breakaway. Those are pretty expensive too.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Eh.... s**t happens. sounds like it actually was a pretty good cover up. plus it sounds like you have plenty more shows to make up for it.


----------



## moderately_clueless (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like a good coverup. I doubt the audience even noticed. Haha, moderately entertaining though.


----------



## JPcrew109 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Its live theatre anything can happen!


----------



## DarSax (Jul 17, 2006)

Shoulda just hit the person, but in a panic, well, yea. (And then thrown water on them just to insult them)


----------

